# Picking up my first foster



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

I am so excited. She's about 5.5 months & about 25 lbs. I have not met her, but both of my dogs have. I will be picking her up in less than 2 hours. Any advice?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know the dogs have met before, but I would have them meet again on neutral ground. Some people have said here to take them all for a walk together and then just walk in the house. Hope it all goes well and we expect pictures here very soon. Bless you for fostering.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

JUST T&T SAYING THANKS Dalton's mom FOR MAKING A DIFFERENCE


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome to the club! You'll love it even though at times it can be a little bit difficult. I think the rewards far outweight those difficult moments though. 



> Some people have said here to take them all for a walk together and then just walk in the house


That's what we do and what works best for our crew. You'll learn quickly what works the best for your dogs. It was kind of trial by error for us to find the best method. 

Park and Camen know that dogs come in and out of our home. It's just what happens. Tyson is learning... our current foster is only the second we've had since we adopted him. They like some better than others obviously. How accepting they are determines how much they are able to interact together. I expect everyone to be civil, however I'm not going to push it. The foster's just aren't here long enough. If there's an issue or question about being friendly we don't stress about it, we just seperate. We tend to veer on the safe side... after all you want to protect your own dogs. 

The foster's are never left alone with our dogs unsupervised. 

I would suggest investing in a few babygates if you don't already have them. They do come in handy if you have to seperate.

Make sure you have a spare crate or two which always comes in handy.

And we always remind ourselves that the foster dog doesnt' belong to us... they belong to someone else, we just haven't met the person yet!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That's so exciting.....I would love to do this. I know its hard work and I'm sure it may not start out so easy...but you are making such a difference.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This is great! 
Let us know how it all works out and post some pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for fostering dogs!.
I'm sure you know we'll be expecting loads of pictures!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree with going for a walk first.... we always tell our foster homes when its time to go in let your own dog go in first. Also if toys are laying around I would pick them up for the time being to see how everyones going to act. I always feed my fosters in there crate, never know if there's an issue about food that you werent told about.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you everyone. The meeting went well, we actually did it in the back yard. My dogs have met other dogs in our back yard. I think if Tayla (my foster girl) were older I would have probably done the walk. I brought her in the back yard on leash & had my 12 YO daughter let my dogs out of the house. I had her in the kitchen with me with an x-pen as a barrier when I couldn't completely supervise her (cooking). She slept in her crate last night & did just fine. I think her issues that we will work on is that she is a little mouthy & likes to jump up. Normal puppy stuff that just hasn't been worked on. I will get some pictures later, I have to charge batteries. 

Dalton appears to be a little jelous. Tayla is laying down right now with her head in my nearly 5 YO daughter's lap. She is very precious.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats!

I was going to say that I don't worry so much when I am bringing in a puppy in, if they are 6 months old or younger. It's the adults that seem to have more issues with introductions. 

I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

This is Miss Tayla

















These are from my cel phone, the batteries are still charging for the camera. It's hard to catch her because she doesn't stand still long enough for me to get a good picture


----------



## Frenchy (Jun 1, 2008)

congratulation on your new foster , she's gorgeous (well of course she is , she is a golden afterall !!) 

I always introduce new fosters to my dogs in the backyard also , one by one.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Please excuse the date stamp, I never set it right, or remember to change it.
Tayla








Tayla & Dalton


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

I am so jealous!!

You will love her I just know it!!

Awww!! Miss Tayla is a Doll!!!!!!!:wavey::doh:

**Are those Red Barn Bones she has?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's adorable! What a wonderful thing you are doing by keeping her safe and sound until she can find a forever home. Rescues need people like you!


----------

